# Bertil Fox



## musclepump (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone read the article on him in the latest FLEX? Sounds like either way he's slightly guilty, but it does sound like the whole case against him was fucked either way.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought he was on death row???


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

He was at first. That guy was freaking huge.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 14, 2005)

I mist this shit, what is going on with him?


----------



## musclepump (Nov 14, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I mist this shit, what is going on with him?


 The case against him goes something like this: He finished bodybuilding professionally and moved back to St. Kitts, where he was born but moved from at one year of age to England, to open a gym. He was eventually apprehended for the murders of his girlfriend and her mother.

 He says: It was an accident. His girlfriend had taken his "Bodybuilder pack" (fanny pack) to her mothers store where she worked, and he went to get it back. The mother came out with the gun in hand and told her daughter, "Don't come in here with that!" ("That" referring to Bertil) and, maybe fearing he'd get shot, Bertil tried to grab the gun. The mom pulled the trigger killing the daughter, and in the scuffle ended up shooting herself in the groin, the bullet wound of which exited her throat. Bertil says people who weren't even there testified against him because they wanted to take over his gym (one was an employee who would take financial stake if Bertil was dead, gone, etc...) and the people who could testify FOR him, weren't allowed to speak.

 Either way it sounds like a fucked up judicial system in St. Kitts. Their law states eye-for-eye pretty much, and a sentence on murder means automatic death penalty. But because he was a celebrity in England, and spent decades there, a British Human Rights group stepped in and the St. Kitts authorities dropped his punishment to life in prison, where he sits now in a single cell with 13 other guys.

 He wrote all that in a letter to FLEX photographer Chris Lund.

 Oh, and he wants everyone to know he's not a racist as charged.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> The case against him goes something like this: He finished bodybuilding professionally and moved back to St. Kitts, where he was born but moved from at one year of age to England, to open a gym. He was eventually apprehended for the murders of his girlfriend and her mother.
> 
> He says: It was an accident. His girlfriend had taken his "Bodybuilder pack" (fanny pack) to her mothers store where she worked, and he went to get it back. The mother came out with the gun in hand and told her daughter, "Don't come in here with that!" ("That" referring to Bertil) and, *maybe fearing he'd get shot, Bertil tried to grab the gun. The mom pulled the trigger killing the daughter, and in the scuffle ended up shooting herself in the groin*, the bullet wound of which exited her throat. Bertil says people who weren't even there testified against him because they wanted to take over his gym (one was an employee who would take financial stake if Bertil was dead, gone, etc...) and the people who could testify FOR him, weren't allowed to speak.
> 
> ...



I had the same thing happen to me.....but in the struggle the gun accidentally killed 15 people......I'm Innocent


----------



## njc (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow I never knew that shit happened

He was a monster


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

that is fucked up.

I blame the steroids.  If he didn't have steroids in his faggot fanny pack the mother wouldn't have been so mad and tried to kill him.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> The case against him goes something like this: He finished bodybuilding professionally and moved back to St. Kitts, where he was born but moved from at one year of age to England, to open a gym. He was eventually apprehended for the murders of his girlfriend and her mother.
> 
> He says: It was an accident. His girlfriend had taken his "Bodybuilder pack" (fanny pack) to her mothers store where she worked, and he went to get it back. The mother came out with the gun in hand and told her daughter, "Don't come in here with that!" ("That" referring to Bertil) and, maybe fearing he'd get shot, Bertil tried to grab the gun. The mom pulled the trigger killing the daughter, and in the scuffle ended up shooting herself in the groin, the bullet wound of which exited her throat. Bertil says people who weren't even there testified against him because they wanted to take over his gym (one was an employee who would take financial stake if Bertil was dead, gone, etc...) and the people who could testify FOR him, weren't allowed to speak.
> 
> ...




That's fucked up man! how could you not get of that shit, I mean there must be some sort of evidence in this case like the gun from the mother and the position of the people at the time that they were shot, And now he sits inside a cell with 13 people.................... 
If he wasen't in a killing mode already he will be now.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I blame the steroids.  If he didn't have steroids in his faggot fanny pack the mother wouldn't have been so mad and tried to kill him.



It even says "that" was refering to Bertil, sounds like racism to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Oh my............he is a Negro....
Well that explains everything


----------



## musclepump (Nov 19, 2005)

If Bertil brought up his back, and started competing in the IFBB earlier than he did, he would have been Mr. O


----------



## JACKED (Nov 21, 2005)

His story just dosen't sound right? I think that is why he was convicted. It's probably more to it than what he's saying. Accidently kill one, I'm feeling that. Accidently kill two, NEEEGRO PALEASSSE!!! Even if that did possibly happen, Sucks to be him because that couldn't happen often. I read that article three times. I believe he killed the girl accidently, 
Freaked out "OH SHIT" and Smoked Moms to dead any witnesses ran to his boy and told him to stash the joint, and his boy Ratted him out like, "dude, a double a murder???? You're trippin' I ain't got nuttin to do with that bloke!!" 
That sounds more realistic. That twin accident just don't sound right to me. I still have sympathy for him just because "shit happens" and when a gun is involved it can happen to anybody. One lesson I learned growing up is, "NEVER GRAB AT A GUN A PERSON HAS UNLESS YOUR LIFE IS ON THE LINE" End of story.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> If Bertil brought up his back, and started competing in the IFBB earlier than he did, he would have been Mr. O


He would have been the First "RONNIE COLEMAN" and imagine what the bar would be raised to now if that were the case!!!

Scary, BERTIL had SICK Mass.


----------



## raab (Nov 23, 2005)

he is as innocent as OJ. The only difference was a million dollar attorney he didn't have.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 23, 2005)

Don't know if this has been posted before?

"Yesterday (april 15th) was the appeal in this case. Two weeks before this
appeal Jim received a dramatic letter from Bertil (19 pages long!) In this
letter (which I will summarize later on) Bertil not only denied he was
guilty, but also tells the story of the scheme against him, with the goal to
take his house and gym from him, and the many mistakes that were made at the
trial. At the end he desperately asks Jim for help. "Please Jim, come to St.
Kitts and save my life. You know me, I'm not a killer." Jim didn't hesitate
and flew to St. Kitts. He met a broken men, only a shadow of his former
self. Bertil weighted only 160 lbs. He was in a stinking cell now for more
then 17 months! Only once in a while he gets out for a shower. He literally
lives on bread and water! Jim talked with Bertil for hours and got convinced
Bertil was innocent. The trial was a joke, Bertil was convicted on gossip,
hearsay and because of jealousy. Here the story (shortened) from the only
living witness of the tragedy that happened in September 1997, Bertil Fox.

Dear Jim,".......................

http://www.beyondmass.com/forums/showthread/t-1284.html


----------

